# Beware the Lizard Man!!!



## Sgt_Gath

Has Bishopville's 'lizard man' returned? Photo apparently shows fabled SC creature



> BISHOPVILLE, S.C. (WCIV) -- The fabled Bishopville swamp creature known as Lizard Man appears to have surfaced again Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Sarah, a Sumter woman who says she went to church with a friend Sunday morning, stepped out of the sanctuary to see the Lizard Man running along the tree line.
> 
> So she did what anyone else would do -- took a picture with her phone.
> 
> "My hand to God, I am not making this up," she wrote in an email to the ABC News 4 newsroom. "So excited!"
> 
> She says they were just a mile or so from Scape Ore Swamp, the area where most of the Lizard Man sightings over the last 30 years have been focused.
> 
> Yes, there is quite a lot of local lore surrounding the reptilian humanoid, including the first sighting in the summer of 1988.
> 
> Known as the Davis sighting for the witness Christopher Davis, it starts with then-17-year-old Davis stopping on a road bordering the Scape Ore Swamp to change a flat tire at 2 a.m.
> 
> He heard noises, turned to see a 7-foot beast charging at him, so he ran for the safety of his car. The Lizard Man jumped on the roof as Davis tried to drive away.
> 
> There were scratch marks on the roof and one of the side mirror had been damaged.
> 
> And the legend was born.
> 
> There have been plaster casts of the mythical beast's claw. There have been million-dollar rewards to capture the Lizard Man alive.
> 
> Since the first sightings in the late 1980s, the Lizard Man sightings have trailed off.
> 
> One of the last alleged encounter with the Lizard Man came in 2011 when a Bishopville couple reported their car had been mauled overnight.
> 
> There were teeth marks in in the metal and saliva coating several discarded parts.
> 
> Still, there have been searches by Destination Truth and Mysteries at the Museum as recently as 2013. In a 2014 episode of Ancient Aliens, the Lizard Man was mentioned.
> 
> The tales have been documented in a cryptozoology book titled "Lizard Man: The True Story of the Bishopville Monster."
> 
> But the creature has not been seen in more than a decade -- until now, possibly creating yet another ripple in the swampy waters around Bishopville.


Got to give them credit, I suppose. That's actually a pretty interesting costume.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Someone put some elbow grease into that one, Loch-ness monster be damned!!!


----------

